# Subaru Impreza Commercial...don't Get It



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not sure if you know it.

You have 4 or 5 guys (don't remember) tossed in a Subaru Impreza WRX hatchback speeding on the test track while listening Falco's "Amadeus".

Why a Japanese car "that the Germans whished to make" is using the song of an Austrian who incidentaly died in a car crush because he was stone drunk?

Was this supposed to be funny?..smart?..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

to me it suggests that to have [it] one, it just rocks, whilst having fun. The German build quality is now matched or even surpassed by Subaru, IMO









That's the only connotation for the music i could find, unless they wish the car was all things German/Austrian.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The choice of song is uninspired, at best.

When I was looking for a new car the only two models I checked were the 5 door Impreza sport and the Rabbit full option. Almost identical specs (size, HP, fuel consumption...). Indeed Subaru has AWD which is a huge plus especially here with a lot of snow comming down (btw, it is snowing right now







). Can't even imagine the price of an AWD Rabbit. But everything else is down-grade: transmission has a big hiccup from 4th to 5th, cheaper materials and the stereo makes a fugly sound.

Kuddos to Subaru for making AWD on Impreza and the Forester very accessible but if you try to compare the rest, there is nothing to compare.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

They had a WRX v Golf GTi shootout around the track on 5th Gear this week, even though the WRX had 30bhp more, 4WD & over a second faster 0 - 60 mph the Golf was still 2 seconds faster round the track









I think I'll stick with the saloon version


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bollocks to all of 'em!!

I pick up my Citroen C1 tomorrow!!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Griff. Due to import duties you don't see here Citroen, Peugeot, Lancia.... There is a lot of poor quality stuff











mutley said:


> They had a WRX v Golf GTi shootout around the track on 5th Gear this week, even though the WRX had 30bhp more, 4WD & over a second faster 0 - 60 mph the Golf was still 2 seconds faster round the track
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about the WRX STI? If I had a choice I'd go for a Mitsu Evo X. Looks and performs like the mutts nuts.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

adrian said:


> I think you are talking about the WRX STI? If I had a choice I'd go for a Mitsu Evo X. Looks and performs like the mutts nuts.


The Evo has the edge as a track car but for day to day use the scooby is streets ahead - as for looks, both are mental & look the dogs danglies


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

essex police (amongst others) have a couple of evo 8's


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> essex police (amongst others) have a couple of evo 8's


That's not fare on the local boy racers, like waving a red flag to a bull


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > essex police (amongst others) have a couple of evo 8's
> ...


The Deryshire boys have an unmarked grey Evo & a blue STI


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Oh well fun up there then also


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

How do the raceboys have the best cars priced at 50,000+CAD while there is a working class out there barely affording half of it?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

adrian said:


> How do the raceboys have the best cars priced at 50,000+CAD while there is a working class out there barely affording half of it?










That's easy, I sold one of kids on ebay to pay for this










& put the 710 on the game to cover the running costs









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Check this out

http://www.edmunds.com/apps/vdpcontainers/...46/pageNumber=1


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > How do the raceboys have the best cars priced at 50,000+CAD while there is a working class out there barely affording half of it?
> ...


nice one.....thats as funny as


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > How do the raceboys have the best cars priced at 50,000+CAD while there is a working class out there barely affording half of it?
> ...


i really dont get performance cars TBH.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


Neither did I,

I told the 710 I had bought a reliable Japanese, 5 seater saloon car









Although it almost makes the drive to work each day a pleasure


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Got to drive it hard, othewise there's no point having it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## cigar-aficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

adrian said:


>


That is one nice looking motor


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

cigar-aficionado said:


> That is one nice looking motor


Check out the specs: AWD, limited slip differential from VW (latest generation), CVT and a lot of other high-tech goodies. The Subie is a bit old school but they announced a new model coming next year, wonder why







. Evo X and GTI maybe.









Btw, the new Mitsu Lancer (regular, not Evo) looks just the same.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Mitsubishi Motors got the first contract to built the first 100% Japanese aircraft from their government since 1949, last time when an aircraft was all Japan made. So if you had doubts about Mitsu then there you go. I start to regret I didn't get the Lancer instead the Rabbit but it's a close call.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looked at the EVO and tried it out, the 2000/2 version, but it was too low off the ground clearance to pull a twin axle caravan







That was when I bought my last Shogun/Pajero auto - the dealer (imports) here in Edinburgh had three in at the time, offered me a test drive whilst they fitted the towbar onto the Pajero.

Flying machine, had the potential to create a full pair of underpants! *MINE!*














Didn't have the drivers view of the Pajero either - - -


----------

